# Isla Blanca fly fishing guides



## ranno (Apr 7, 2012)

Looking for a little direction regarding booking a guide. Will be staying north of Cancun for a few days at end of month and want to fish a day with a guide. Anybody familiar with that area and do you have suggestions for booking a quality guide or DIY fishing locations ? Bonefish or Poons on the beach ? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

ranno said:


> Looking for a little direction regarding booking a guide. Will be staying north of Cancun for a few days at end of month and want to fish a day with a guide. Anybody familiar with that area and do you have suggestions for booking a quality guide or DIY fishing locations ? Bonefish or Poons on the beach ? Thanks in advance for your help.


Contact Carlos Vega at Aquarius Fishing. He is the uncle of Sand Flea (Alejandro) and Darwin Vega, from Holbox Tarpon Club. I've used Carlos a few times - great guy, he works on the mainland as well as the islands. He does not charge more than the direct price. He is an outfitter with a large network of guides.

http://www.cozumelflatsfishing.com/contact-us.html


----------



## Feather Thrower (Dec 4, 2015)

I stayed in Cancun a couple of years ago and fished with Enrique. Picked me up at the resort in his jeep and we were at his boat in about 20 mins. Good fisherman, highly recommend. His son is all about the fush as well.

https://www.cancunflyfishing.net/cancun_guide.html


----------



## ranno (Apr 7, 2012)

Feather Thrower said:


> I stayed in Cancun a couple of years ago and fished with Enrique. Picked me up at the resort in his jeep and we were at his boat in about 20 mins. Good fisherman, highly recommend. His son is all about the fush as well.
> 
> https://www.cancunflyfishing.net/cancun_guide.html


Thanks for the information !


----------



## Sabalon (Aug 16, 2016)

I’m pretty sure Aquarius books Enrique as well.


----------



## jrasband (Jul 12, 2010)

Enrique Trinidad and son are the best. I did a trip last winter and it was all sight fishing for tarpon. Best part was being picked up from the hotel!


----------



## ranno (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback, booked a trip and will post results after fishing with Enrique.


----------



## cjshinn1 (May 29, 2012)

X2 on Enrique. I was there in May and got out with him. Caught a bunch of juvenile tarpon and couple bonefish. 

Almost had a slam but set the fly a little to hard on Mr. permit...good excuse to go back!


----------



## CCC (Oct 27, 2017)

ranno said:


> Looking for a little direction regarding booking a guide. Will be staying north of Cancun for a few days at end of month and want to fish a day with a guide. Anybody familiar with that area and do you have suggestions for booking a quality guide or DIY fishing locations ? Bonefish or Poons on the beach ? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## CCC (Oct 27, 2017)

Have been fishing there for more than 20 years. Humberto M. is a great guide and knows this area like it's his home. Isla Blanca and areas north is where most of the fishing is done. Not much DIY north of Cancun. There are flats you could drive to near the newer resorts at Playa Mujeres but most are not hard bottom.


----------

